# job



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm posting this for my daughter, she just finished school and is looking for a job as a medical administrative specialist. 

She is dependable, responsible and pays attention to detail, if you know of ANY jobs please consider her. She has held a part time job for the past 4 or 5 years while going to school.

She has been out of school for about 3 weeks and has been job hunting with no results, she is getting very discouraged.

The job doesn't have to be in the medical field.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and we appreciate any help.


----------

